
Scoble’s Recent Hogwash About The Common Web - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/people/scobles-recent-hogwash/
======
jeffool
... Um, I don't think he really gives a shit about his Klout score. The point
is that new systems are within their closed ecology as the norm. People accept
and even expect systems to be closed. And he's against that, and was back when
there was actually a fight to be had over it. That was his point. He's saying
he thinks things are too far gone for any kind of moral stand to matter.

I'd take it even further and say that we'll have to wait for the ebb and flow
to work its magic, and only time will solve (change) this.

------
crcastle
Are you confusing Robert Scoble with Michael Arrington? Scoble worked for
Microsoft and now works for Rackspace.

Arrington worked for Techcrunch before parting ways with parent company AOL.
Interestingly, he is more commonly the recipient of the type of scorn embodied
in your post.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Scoble>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Arrington>

------
joshsharp
A fairly pointless blog post with very little content.

------
trotsky
I got the distinct impression that John really expected he was getting in on
the ground floor of some kind of huge trendy movement by being a virtual
facebook martyr. When said movement failed to materialize en masse he was left
only with a nagging suspicion Pierre, his wife's farmville partner may want to
do more than trade pumpkins but John sadly lacks a suitable account to stalk
around and check.

